# Xen-sources and HP Smart Array Problems

## selim

I get this error  *Quote:*   

> end_request: I/O error, dev cciss/c0d0, sector 0

  while producing l/O load for example extracting a big tar.gz file (xen base system) on a xen-sources kernel in this case the 2.6.31-r11

Does anyone have or had the same problem? If yes, how can I solve this. I already found this similar problem: 

http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-bugs/2009-12/msg02025.html, but the patch I've found there is not working with the xen-sources kernel sources.

this is the patch I've found: 

https://bugzillafiles.novell.org/attachment.cgi?id=332450

----------

## selim

No one some idea?

Or at least some hints where i can find some further help?

I'm definitly sure it's some sort of xen-patch bug, but I don't know where or why. 

Any help would be great, my servers are not useable right now

----------

